# Greetings, introductions and so forth.



## sandgink (Sep 18, 2012)

Greetings All,

Having read through numerous posts I decided it was time to introduce myself and my lathe.

I am a long time hobby metal worker I also work in wood but prefer metal. I am an Engineer by day and tinkerer, repairer, modifier by night.  I also run a screen printing business out of my home.  I live in rural Iowa Northeast of Waterloo or gods country as we call it.  Where the men are men and the sheep are nervous. I spend 16 years of my life working for Schnieder Electric the french company that purchased Square D, (the circuit breaker company), if you ever have a chance to work for the french, a little advice, PASS. 2 years ago I left Mega global company for small family owned Ambulance manufacturer and I have never been happier.   

I have wanted a Metal lathe ever since I was in high school where I  spent my study hall time cranking out 1 hitters at 15 bucks a pop. and other such items.   6 years ago  I found a lathe for sale in the local buy and sell.  I contacted the seller and went to take a look.  The lathe had belonged to her late husband who had purchased it in Keokuk Iowa at an estate auction.
The selling price $600, but she insisted I take all the material and tooling that was in boxes.  Well I suppose.  

When I arrived home I contacted clausing to get a manual and any other information they might have.  When I gave the Lady the Model and serial she said it wasn't in the system and that she would call me back.

4 days later she called me, she had contacted someone who retired from clausing years ago, and here is what she found out.

Model 111
serial "special"

According to her this was one of 4 lathes that was used at clausing for testing new designs.  it looks like a 100 Mk3a but has a 200 apron.  I will post photos soon, as I am in the process of restoring it.

I owned it for 4 years and sold it for financial reasons to a co worker at Schneider,  When we moved to be closer to my new employer I had a garage all to myself so I contacted him to see if he was interested in selling it back,  his wife told me he had passed away from cancer shortly after I left.  She told me I could buy it back for what he had in it.  which was the $300 he had paid me.  

2 weeks ago we went and retrieved it.  it is now disassembled into main components undergoing restoration.

I look forward to hearing from all of you.

Jake


----------



## davidh (Sep 19, 2012)

welcome to the group.  sounds like you will fit right in.  pix, pix, pix.  interesting sounding lathe.  you already know that chipmaking is really habit forming. . . . but a good habit.   i thought everyone in iowa made corn and soybeans. ))

here is northwest wisconsin it use to be that everyone made firewood and cows for cheeze milk, plus hay !  now its mostly firewood and hay.


----------



## sandgink (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are some photos 

The first is the Major components along with the tool post grinder.



This one is of the restored base legs along with the wooden top I made for it.




Here are the items that have been restored so far Missing is the head stock end base foot. its still hanging on the wire.




Here is the tail stock plate




Here is the bed before stripping, it's currently being wire wheeled and the ways being polished.
Pay no attention to the pile of crap behind, we have only lived here 2 months and I am still unpacking from the move.





A shot of miscellanous dog plates and screwhole mounting plates.




More to come as I continue restoration.

Jake


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 19, 2012)

welcome aboard
keep us posted that looks like it will be a nice lathe when completed
steve


----------



## Newmetalmark (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a Model 110 waiting for me to get to work on it. I also have a model 200 apron on mine, but from what I understand, the later model 100 series lathes came with them, shortly before they were badged 4800 by Atlas.
I look forward to seing your lathe assembled and we can compare notes.


----------



## PurpLev (Sep 29, 2012)

that is one hell of a story, and one heck of a history put into that lathe. 

Welcome aboard, looking forward to seeing that lathe curling chips


----------

